# What bike on a budget



## gazza81 (7 Mar 2019)

What would be a decent mountain bike, second hand for about £150ish?

Not after anything fancy just something to take to the woods when i dont fancy going out on the road bike.

The only things id like are for it not to be too heavy and not have hydraulic brakes as ive heard they take some maintenance and it will more thsn likely sit in the shed for months at a time.

Not in any rush to get one but just after some decent bikes in my price range too keep a eye out on the selling sites


----------



## Cycleops (7 Mar 2019)

I don't you need to worry about getting hydraulic brakes for £150! You're right, they might be trouble anyway.
This would be perfect IMHO and not too far from you. I used to have one of these and they are great bikes;
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...tage-steel-mountain-bike-fast-chcw/1331976061
Large frame so OK if you're around 6ft.

This is a cheaper option but still looks okay. These old Raleigh MTBs can go on for ages if looked after.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/raleigh-activator-bike-mountain-bike/1332207466
Just a budget model but should ride well. The Specialized is the better bike.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Mar 2019)

At that price point it will really be governed by what's for sale locally to you.

I'd imagine there will be a few Carreras - they can be a bit weighty but don't rule them out as there are some good ones. 
Mrs ND has a Carrera with mech disks and it's fun to ride and has needed virtually no maintenance in 2 years.
Boardmans are always cited as good value when new, so if you can find a decent one at that price it's worth a look.

Decathlon bikes are also well worth a look and Calibre (as sold by Go Outdoors) seem to get consistently good reviews.

Avoid Apollo or any of the supermarket / sports retailers own brand bikes and anything at that price offering "full suspension".

Unfortunately there might also be a few stolen ones around too, so be careful and do your checks.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2019)

I would suggest an early 80's non suspension Marin . Saracen , Trek or such like would do the job


----------



## gazza81 (7 Mar 2019)

I was hoping for something a bit more modern, with front suspension possibly

Seen a couple rockhoppers for 160/180 disc brakes, they any good?


----------



## DaveT (7 Mar 2019)

I picked up an older Voodoo bizango for £200, and have loved it


----------



## gazza81 (7 Mar 2019)

Was just looking at the voodoo hoodoo

I do ilike the look of voodoo bikes


----------



## vickster (8 Mar 2019)

Should've kept your Pinnacle with knobblier tyres...


----------



## gazza81 (8 Mar 2019)

Im seen a few carrera valour for around the £100 mark, thinking of getting that and upgrading the groupset, some used for £80/90 

Worth doing?
I do like a tinker and have a little side project, keeps me getting bored


----------



## Cycleops (8 Mar 2019)

Not really, you'd be better off upgrading the tyres. Maybe also the brake pads. Replacing the groupset you wouldn't see any real improvement except for a fancier chainset and a shinier derailleur.


----------



## gazza81 (8 Mar 2019)

Just thinking i like the one chain ring at the front, less maintenance


----------



## vickster (8 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Just thinking i like the one chain ring at the front, less maintenance


Not that much less in reality. Get single speed if you really want simplicity


----------



## Cycleops (8 Mar 2019)

Thats a good idea and would make a great project, single speed MTB but maybe more work than you'd be prepared to do. You'd have to re-dish the rear wheel.


----------



## vickster (8 Mar 2019)

Or just buy one that's already SS

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Peace...846401?hash=item1a775eba01:g:s3cAAOSwhUpce871


----------



## gazza81 (8 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Or just buy one that's already SS
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Peace...846401?hash=item1a775eba01:g:s3cAAOSwhUpce871



Hmm i do really like the look of that bike, just not sure a single speed would be any good for its intended use, in the woods up hills down hill, general off rd stuff

Its also a medium frame which i think would be too small for me


----------



## vickster (8 Mar 2019)

gazza81 said:


> Hmm i do really like the look of that bike, just not sure a single speed would be any good for its intended use, in the woods up hills down hill, general off rd stuff
> 
> Its also a medium frame which i think would be too small for me


You’d just need to man up


----------



## gazza81 (8 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> You’d just need to man up



Hahha yeah true, shame its too small or i would bid on it


----------

